# Filter Media Placement for DIY sump/refugium



## TheDish (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm getting ready to build a 29 gallon sump with a refugium for my 90 gallon planted tank that will hopefully at some point house Discus. First thing first is to get the over flow sump tank in order...

I have seen many different designs and some very ingenious ideas, but I have a quick question, does it matter where I place the filter media in reference to the refugium section of the tank?

my idea was to build a trickle tower in which water enters from the overflow of the main tank, through some filter floss and some bio balls in the first baffle, flow through anther sponge after a second small baffle. Then into the refugium which would then flow into the pump section to return to the tank. 

I've seen a few builds (mainly commercial) that have the bio balls and that stuff after the refugium section. The water flow begins with over flow from the main tank flowing through a filter sock then into the refugium then through bio balls and other media to then be returned to the main tank. 

does it matter where I place the filter media or will it pretty much get the job done no matter what? 

thanks!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Your idea is better than haviing bio after fuge.Any /all materials (bio) will function best after a prefilter(mechanical),but still in the wet dry area where it will be better oxygenated.
Here's one I built ,I don't have any bio materials in it except sponge(always wet and in water),but plenty of mechanicals.I really don't keep any bio in any of my sumps(fresh or salt) just sponges.
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f37/simple-diy-sump-filter-42406.html


----------



## TheDish (Jun 9, 2013)

Excellent. Thanks for the help, I knew I wasn't creating anything new here, there are just so many different options I just want to educate myself thoroughly before moving forward. Having never built a sump tank the link you provided is a big help. Thanks!


----------

